# Will factory reset wipe internal sd like galaxy nexus?



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

As title says... does anyone know?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

GTvert90 said:


> As title says... does anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The only way to find out is try it. I woukd expect that it will clear all internal user memory. But I expect it will leave external memory intact


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> As title says... does anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


A factory reset? Like in clockwork? That doesn't wipe the internal memory


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Factory reset on the Nexus involved using fastboot and overwriting all partitions with factory images. If you do whatever is equivalent in Odin, it will do the same I am sure.


----------



## Stea1thmode (Oct 19, 2011)

Factory reset on clockwork would not reset your internal sd, however the same option on your phone under backup and reset would wipe it clean.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Factory reset on the Nexus involved using fastboot and overwriting all partitions with factory images. If you do whatever is equivalent in Odin, it will do the same I am sure.


Factory reset on the nexus was in the security menu or stock reccovery.. or at least what I was referring to.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, it will wipe out everything in that case, including the fake sdcard.


----------

